# Moving to Spokane, Washington



## Talath (Jul 31, 2003)

Hello all.

Me and my friends are moving to Spokane, Washington together, and we number only 3. It would be nice if we could find additional gamers to add to our group.

We won't be there till the 11th and we probably won't have internet access for a few monthes, so I'd like to find people right away and hopefully we could meet at a local gaming store and discuss things.

Hope to meet some new friends.


----------



## hellbender (Jul 31, 2003)

I am a ways away in Lewiston, Id, but I have lived for a while in Spokane and there are a lot of gamers there. The two major flgs' are Merlyn's and Gorilla Bob's (both owned by Bob). Good Luck!


hellbender


----------



## Talath (Aug 1, 2003)

hellbender said:
			
		

> *I am a ways away in Lewiston, Id, but I have lived for a while in Spokane and there are a lot of gamers there. The two major flgs' are Merlyn's and Gorilla Bob's (both owned by Bob). Good Luck!
> 
> 
> hellbender *




Thank you sir, that is very informative


----------



## hellbender (Aug 1, 2003)

My pleasure. If you ever end up in my neck of the woods, there is always room at the table for more players.
   Spokane is a strange place, while fairly small, it has a lot of crime, about the amount of a larger city like Seattle, Portland, etc. Be careful there, have fun, eat hamburgers at Dick's (not the best burgers, but very inexpensive) and soak up the varied nightlife. There are skywalks and an impressive park that extends over the Spokane River. A lot of culture, maybe not what you are used to, but better than a lot of places (like where I am).

Have fun!
hellbender


----------



## Sir Draconion (Aug 5, 2003)

dont bother looking for girilla bobs they merged with merlyns
and they are move soon, about 2-3 blocks in about a month
(bigger store less rent) 
i moved to spokane 3 years ago and found a group in a month

if you guys want you might be able to play in my group 
i have been running a game for two years 
the average age is 30 and theres 6 of us
we are a bit hack in slash but im trying to fix that

let me know


----------



## Talath (Aug 6, 2003)

Sir Draconion said:
			
		

> *dont bother looking for girilla bobs they merged with merlyns
> and they are move soon, about 2-3 blocks in about a month
> (bigger store less rent)
> i moved to spokane 3 years ago and found a group in a month
> ...




That would be cool. We could meet up at Merlyn's one day or another. Discuss gaming and what not and see what can be worked out. If you're interested in meeting my group, we can set a day to meet and such.


----------



## Sir Draconion (Aug 6, 2003)

that works 
im pretty free most of the time 
i have a 2 year old who i stay at home with
while the wife works (job hunting sucks)
when do you think will be a good time?
and how do you want to contact me when you get in town?


----------



## Talath (Aug 6, 2003)

Sir Draconion said:
			
		

> *that works
> im pretty free most of the time
> i have a 2 year old who i stay at home with
> while the wife works (job hunting sucks)
> ...




How about Friday the 15th? What we could do, if you feel comfortable that is, is you email me your phone number and then we'll give you a call on my friends cell when we settle in at our apartment. I'll also tell you a little bit about my group, see if they are too your liking or whatnot.


----------



## Sir Draconion (Aug 7, 2003)

sure whats your email?


----------



## Talath (Aug 7, 2003)

talath-hatesspam-@comcast.net

just remove the -hatesspam- part when you actually compose the email


----------

